# Skiptooth Chain On Fleabay. Must See



## OhioJones (Apr 29, 2016)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Skip-Tooth-chain-for-pre-war-bicycles-or-whipping-/222099104746?nav=SEARCH


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 29, 2016)

hahahhaa, for some reason I think I would get along with whoever wrote that ad.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 29, 2016)

Welcome to the CABE..... you can check in @ birds of a feather
With Idiots Like This For Friends, Who Needs Enemies?


----------



## bricycle (Apr 29, 2016)

wouldn't that get dirt/grease in your egg batter???


----------



## Intense One (Apr 29, 2016)

Someone recently posted something about this guy....former caber, I believe.  You gotta check out his other listings on eBay.  And I thought I was warped........anyway sounds like someone I can relate to as well, Dave!  Just having fun!....nothin' wrong with that!


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 30, 2016)

getting whipped is not funny ,


----------

